
I'm a dad - eigenbom
Hey HN, I just had my first child and am over the moon! Witnessing childbirth and the strength of my wife gave me a whole new perspective on humanity and life. My day to day for the last 5 years has been filled with code, so this event was a good reminder that I&#x27;m human.
======
Akarnani
First, Congrats! Second, as you likely know by now, your child is basically a
meat computer. It runs pretty well other than it needs routine debugging. It
will feel a lot like working through a bit of code you only wrote half of at
3am having not had a full nights sleep in 5 months with 115 decibels melting
your brain as you try to recall important subroutines. Enjoy it though, its
over before you know it. =]

~~~
eigenbom
Haha with a constantly changing ABI right? Thx :D

------
chitrang89
Great you now have a new kind of device to program! :P On a serious note,
congrats! I have a 9 month old myself and its a crazy feeling, soon you'll be
saying certain words at certain time of the day, talk about programming humans

~~~
eigenbom
I think she triggered an interrupt in my brain and now I'm running a deep
hidden subroutine..

~~~
chitrang89
Great mines a she too :D Don't forget to surround a try/catch and log the
exceptions, you'll run into catch more often

------
ptrptr
This should be tagged as Show HN ;) Just keep calm and carry on coding.

~~~
eigenbom
Thx!

------
angersock
Glad to hear the seed round worked out. :P

~~~
eigenbom
Took a few rounds but the Angels were in on this one.. ;)

